# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  Shower or Bath

## HawkTheSlayer

Which do you prefer and why?

i love a piping hot shower. That hot water on my face and scalp feel Great running down my back. Unfortunately, all I have is a tub. 

Some folks won't take a bath because they say they don't want to sit in dirty water. I fill the tub up with hot water relax and soak. When I start scrubbing, I pull the plug. 
Got it timed just right. :-)

----------

Madison (12-29-2016),miss9ball (12-28-2016)

----------


## SharetheHedge

What's "a bath"?

----------

Crunch (12-29-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

Shower -hot and hard . Twice a day when possible .

----------

Madison (12-29-2016)

----------


## miss9ball

> Shower -hot and hard . Twice a day when possible .


That's what she said

----------

2cent (12-29-2016),Crunch (12-29-2016),Daily Bread (12-28-2016),Dana (12-28-2016),Madison (12-29-2016),MedicineBow (12-28-2016),MrogersNhood (12-28-2016),NuYawka (12-28-2016),OldSchool (11-24-2018)

----------


## miss9ball

> Which do you prefer and why?
> 
> i love a piping hot shower. That hot water on my face and scalp feel Great running down my back. Unfortunately, all I have is a tub. 
> 
> Some folks won't take a bath because they say they don't want to sit in dirty water. I fill the tub up with hot water relax and soak. When I start scrubbing, I pull the plug. 
> Got it timed just right. :-)


I would rather have just a tub if I had to pick one. I have only a shower. We have a hot tub in back but it gives me the creeps. Just hot tubs freak me out cuz it's literally the same water sitting there. But a bath is so awesome. It's bathing but it's also destress. I think soaking in water is good for the soul

----------

Daily Bread (12-28-2016),Dana (12-28-2016),MedicineBow (12-28-2016),MrMike (12-28-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I would rather have just a tub if I had to pick one. I have only a shower. We have a hot tub in back but it gives me the creeps. Just hot tubs freak me out cuz it's literally the same water sitting there. But a bath is so awesome. It's bathing but it's also destress. I think soaking in water is good for the soul


Ever play "up periscope" in the bubble bath? 
I know you do not have periscope but you know what I mean.

----------

miss9ball (12-28-2016)

----------


## MrogersNhood

Shower. I have a proper deep bathtub but the only one who uses it is a cousin who visits 2-3x a year.

For some reason she likes to take a bath when she's here.  :Dontknow:

----------


## miss9ball

> Ever play "up periscope" in the bubble bath? 
> I know you do not have periscope but you know what I mean.



La la la I can't hear you

----------

Daily Bread (12-28-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

> That's what she said


Hey ! Watch that mouth !

----------

miss9ball (12-28-2016)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> La la la I can't hear you


I like your newer avatar better than the last I commented on  :Big Grin:

----------

miss9ball (12-28-2016)

----------


## miss9ball

> Hey ! Watch that mouth !


You left it sitting right out there. You were asking for it. Now don't go running around telling the other guys I forced it on you. You wanted it

----------

Daily Bread (12-28-2016)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Which do you prefer and why?
> 
> i love a piping hot shower. That hot water on my face and scalp feel Great running down my back. Unfortunately, all I have is a tub. 
> 
> Some folks won't take a bath because they say they don't want to sit in dirty water. I fill the tub up with hot water relax and soak. When I start scrubbing, I pull the plug. 
> Got it timed just right. :-)


I love a good, inebriated soak in one of my streams. I backhoed out gouges here 'n there...leaving big stone seats. Love it.

----------

miss9ball (12-28-2016),MrogersNhood (12-28-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

> Ever play "up periscope" in the bubble bath? 
> I know you do not have periscope but you know what I mean.


?

----------


## MrogersNhood

> That's what she said


Are you sure?  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  Seems like I always heard: "Wait til in the morning."

That's not exactly doing me any good tonight!

Next line is: What,again? What about this morning?

----------


## miss9ball

> ?


It's Hawk... think dirty  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Daily Bread (12-28-2016)

----------


## miss9ball

I would really like to go to a natural hot springs sometime. Like a bath but better and outside

----------

2cent (12-29-2016),Daily Bread (12-28-2016),MedicineBow (12-28-2016),Northern Rivers (12-28-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> ?


Only one periscope at a time in my tub.

----------


## Daily Bread

> You left it sitting right out there. You were asking for it. Now don't go running around telling the other guys I forced it on you. You wanted it


Well - since ya put it that way . :Dontknow:

----------


## miss9ball

> Well - since ya put it that way .


Lol. Rape jokes are probably not right for a feminist

----------

Daily Bread (12-28-2016)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Only one periscope at a time in my time.


Hey Mr. Buzzy, I think you meant tub.

----------

Northern Rivers (12-28-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

Jeez Hawk , you opened Pandoras box with this thread .

----------

miss9ball (12-28-2016),NuYawka (12-28-2016)

----------


## miss9ball

I have five minutes left at work and I'm getting all antsy and that makes me mouthy

----------

Daily Bread (12-28-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I would really like to go to a natural hot springs sometime. Like a bath but better and outside


Me too. Gotta be better than the same ole water in a hot tub. 
If i had one (hot tub and old lady  :Smiley ROFLMAO: ) , only the two of us would be allowed in it. 
I got friends like Daily bread who will want to get in after drinking a six pack of PBR and pee.

----------

2cent (12-29-2016),miss9ball (12-28-2016)

----------


## Common

I have to baths 2 tubs, jan 8th the contractor takes out one tub and puts in a shower with a seat and 2 shower heads.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Hey Mr. Buzzy, I think you meant tub.


I go fix it.

----------


## miss9ball

Like I think honestly if you shower before you get in the tub or do your drain trick it's fine. It's just people who wash in the tub and soak in that same water.

----------

Daily Bread (12-28-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Jeez Hawk , you opened Pandoras box with this thread .


I would never do that on purpose. My mind just doesn't work that way.

----------


## MrogersNhood

> I have to baths 2 tubs, jan 8th the contractor takes out one tub and puts in a shower with a seat and 2 shower heads.


Can't spell "two" but can pay contractor to remodel tub area. Interesting.

It takes all types of people to make the world go 'round.

----------


## MrogersNhood

> I would never do that on purpose. My mind just doesn't work that way.


yous a lie!  :Tongue20:

----------



----------


## miss9ball

> I would never do that on purpose. My mind just doesn't work that way.


Lolol

----------

Daily Bread (12-28-2016)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Like I think honestly if you shower before you get in the tub or do your drain trick it's fine. It's just people who wash in the tub and soak in that same water.


Nobody washes in a hot tub. I gotta hot tub. I'm thinking  3 yards of dirt then 4 inches of slab will get it where I want it to be.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## miss9ball

You know what you did Hawk

----------

Daily Bread (12-28-2016)

----------


## MrMike

> I would rather have just a tub if I had to pick one. I have only a shower. We have a hot tub in back but it gives me the creeps. Just hot tubs freak me out cuz it's literally the same water sitting there. But a bath is so awesome. It's bathing but it's also destress. I think soaking in water is good for the soul


Don't laugh but I'm doing that for de-stress right now.  No joke.

----------

Dana (12-28-2016),miss9ball (12-29-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

> Only one periscope at a time in my tub.


? 
Blame it on my good Irish upbringing .

----------

miss9ball (12-29-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Like I think honestly if you shower before you get in the tub or do your drain trick it's fine. It's just people who wash in the tub and soak in that same water.


Well missy , I'll have you know I wipe the tub down with the drying towel after I dry myself. No bathtub rings and a fresh towel every time. 

I use those scrubbing bubbles once a week too. I like a clean tub. 
I use to install showers when I worked in the glass business and some people have some really fonky bathrooms.

----------

miss9ball (12-29-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

> Don't laugh but I'm doing that for de-stress right now.  No joke.


You had to do it - didn't you Mike

----------

miss9ball (12-29-2016),MrMike (12-28-2016)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Only one periscope at a time in my tub.


Blowing ballast is fun. Just don't have lit candle nearby.....

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Can't spell "two" but can pay contractor to remodel tub area. Interesting.
> 
> It takes all types of people to make the world go 'round.


Trinn give you word police for the night?  :Smiley ROFLMAO: Dude, I got iOS spellcheck and it puts in the word it wants. Sometimes partial words in between words. I need to cut that crap off.

----------

miss9ball (12-29-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

> Me too. Gotta be better than the same ole water in a hot tub. 
> If i had one (hot tub and old lady ) , only the two of us would be allowed in it. 
> I got friends like Daily bread who will want to get in after drinking a six pack of PBR and pee.


Your ruining my reputation Hawk . I always bring a catheter when I go to joint tubs .

----------



----------


## Canadianeye

Hot shower. Not a bath guy.

----------

Rickity Plumber (12-29-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

> I would never do that on purpose. My mind just doesn't work that way.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:  yeah right . 9ers got your number . She also knows I have class and I are a gentleman .

----------

miss9ball (12-29-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Blowing ballast is fun. Just don't have lit candle nearby.....


I was thinking about you two hours ago. Just restringed the acoustic with some EJ-16's. Crisp and bright. 
I'm not gunna try to post in the tub like mr. Mike. I might get electrocuted. 
I might try some bad company "seagull" on the acoustic in the tub. 

Only shock there is if daily bread post a pic of me.

----------

miss9ball (12-29-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

I just had ta thank Miss9ball for every post and for putting up with you classless jerks .

----------

miss9ball (12-29-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Your ruining my reputation Hawk . I always bring a catheter when I go to joint tubs .


You are one bright feller, DB. Why didn't I think of that?
i use one at Mardi Gras when I'm walking the streets, drinking. Got an IV bag in my boot with a tube running north.

----------

Daily Bread (12-28-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

> Your ruining my reputation Hawk . I always bring a catheter when I go to joint tubs .


Shows you how uneducated I am . I never knew what one of those catheters were until I just asked my wife . 
Dam that's gotta hurt .

----------


## Daily Bread

45 responses in less than an hour . Wonder what the record is ? 
Nice thread Hawk  :Thumbsup20:

----------

miss9ball (12-29-2016)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Trinn give you word police for the night? Dude, I got iOS spellcheck and it puts in the word it wants. Sometimes partial words in between words. *I need to cut that crap off.*


I gots to agree there.

----------



----------


## MrogersNhood

> I was thinking about you two hours ago. Just restringed the acoustic with some* EJ-16's*. Crisp and bright. 
> I'm not gunna try to post in the tub like mr. Mike. I might get electrocuted. 
> I might try some bad company "seagull" on the acoustic in the tub. 
> 
> Only shock there is if daily bread post a pic of me.


Ask me how I know you're a masochist?

Just take a razor blade and flay all your fingertips open and get 'er done!@

----------


## Canadianeye

They may have to change the name here from The Pub to The Tub.

----------

Dan40 (12-28-2016)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Shows you how uneducated I am . I never knew what one of those catheters were until I just asked my wife . 
> Dam that's gotta hurt .


You need it in N'awlins. Better to do that than get caught peeing somewhere  :Wink: 

Brilliant idea @*HawkTheSlayer*

----------

Daily Bread (12-28-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I gots to agree there.


I spend more time fixing autocorrect mistakes than posting. I have to edit almost every post when I go back and look at them when replying.

----------


## MrogersNhood

> I spend more time fixing autocorrect mistakes than posting. I have to edit almost every post when I go back and look at them when replying.


Let's get back to this Mardi Gras catheter thing..you should market that.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------



----------


## Daily Bread

> Blowing ballast is fun. Just don't have lit candle nearby.....


Candle ! I once was in a tub with a wacky latina that loved hot candle wax - on me . Man she had this thing she saw in a movie about pouring hot candle wax on you , after the initial 3rd degree burn it wasn't too bad .  She seemed to enjoy it though.

----------


## MedicineBow

We have a few of them out here in Wy. and Colorado.




> I would really like to go to a natural hot springs sometime. Like a bath but better and outside

----------

miss9ball (12-29-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> 45 responses in less than an hour . Wonder what the record is ? 
> Nice thread Hawk


If you've been keeping up today, you'll know what I mean when I say I'm all jooed and muzzed out here today. 
Have to escape every now and then. 
My dinner has gone down and I might open a beer.

----------

Daily Bread (12-28-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> They may have to change the name here from The Pub to The Tub.


Lol! That was good one.

----------

Canadianeye (12-29-2016)

----------


## MrMike

> I was thinking about you two hours ago. Just restringed the acoustic with some EJ-16's. Crisp and bright. 
> I'm not gunna try to post in the tub like mr. Mike. I might get electrocuted. 
> I might try some bad company "seagull" on the acoustic in the tub. 
> 
> Only shock there is if daily bread post a pic of me.


I only last a bit in there because I can only take the heat a short time.  I do worry I'll drop the iPad. Usually put epsom salt in.

----------

Daily Bread (12-28-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Let's get back to this Mardi Gras catheter thing..you should market that.


That already exist. Truckers have been using a version for years. The only thing different is there is a funnel for truckers or a fitted device that fits over the "periscope" for a walker.

----------


## Taylor

> Which do you prefer and why?
> 
> i love a piping hot shower. That hot water on my face and scalp feel Great running down my back. Unfortunately, all I have is a tub. 
> 
> Some folks won't take a bath because they say they don't want to sit in dirty water. I fill the tub up with hot water relax and soak. When I start scrubbing, I pull the plug. 
> Got it timed just right. :-)


bath, without a doubt

bathtub.jpg

----------

Daily Bread (12-28-2016),MrogersNhood (12-28-2016)

----------


## Dan40

Shower.

In the liberally mandated ladies locker room!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Makes it very easy to 'hang' my towel!

----------

2cent (12-29-2016),MedicineBow (12-29-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> bath, without a doubt
> 
> Attachment 19295


Now that's my idea of a bath, Tay!!!

----------

Taylor (12-28-2016)

----------


## Taylor

> Now that's my idea of a bath, Tay!!!


gotta love bath bombs

----------


## Dan40

> I would really like to go to a natural hot springs sometime. Like a bath but better and outside


Have done that a few times.  In Ca and in Germany.

Calistoga Ca is in the wine country.  The main street is lined with boutique restaurants and the side streets with spas.

You soak in hot spring water until your body is warmed thru.  Then into the warm lava/pumice mud for a scrub, removing all dead skin.  Then they wrap you in a flannel sheets and let you rest for 20,30 minutes.  Then off to the masseuse for a wonderful hours pummeling.

Excessively wonderful.

And all around within a radius of 20 miles or so are the winery tasting rooms, cheese makers, bakeries, sausage makers and all kinds of pastry shops.

Ca is screwed up politically but they know how to attract and treat the tourism trade.

----------


## MrogersNhood

> gotta love bath bombs


Ok, I have to ask what bath bombs are.

I have some 30 yr old Mr. Bubble.

I thought I did, anyways.

----------

miss9ball (12-29-2016),NuYawka (12-28-2016)

----------


## Taylor

> Ok, I have to ask what bath bombs are.
> 
> I have some 30 yr old Mr. Bubble.


its like a ball of compacted powder that when it hits water fizzes a lot, makes the water smell really good, can change the color of the water like in my picture of my recent bath, and does good things for your skin. they make different types of them depending on what you want.

----------

MrogersNhood (12-28-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> its like a ball of compacted powder that when it hits water fizzes a lot, makes the water smell really good, can change the color of the water like in my picture of my recent bath, and does good things for your skin. they make different types of them depending on what you want.


Oooh! That sounds like it tickles.

----------


## MrogersNhood

> its like a ball of compacted powder that when it hits water fizzes a lot, makes the water smell really good, can change the color of the water like in my picture of my recent bath, and does good things for your skin. they make different types of them depending on what you want.


I was wondering about that water color.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

I got some bubble bath but I gotta get some bombs. 
I wonder if I could use some koolaid and piz tablets?

----------


## Taylor

> I was wondering about that water color.


oh that green color in the tub is just my liberal godless slime temporarily washing off my body its not the bath bomb. it all comes back pretty quick though.

----------

MedicineBow (12-29-2016),MrogersNhood (12-28-2016)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> oh that green color in the tub is just my liberal godless slime temporarily washing off my body its not the bath bomb. it all comes back pretty quick though.


Omy. Well I better not say what I'm thinking at this point in time.

Bath Bombs, got it.  :Thumbsup20: 

I can't believe I just actually had a tactful moment! 

You may not believe me, but that's quite a rare happening.

----------

Taylor (12-28-2016)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> I love a good, inebriated soak in one of my streams. I backhoed out gouges here 'n there...leaving big stone seats. Love it.


what about those aussie gators?

----------

miss9ball (12-29-2016)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> what about those aussie gators?


The land of Oz has no Gators.

They may have a few Crocs, though.  :Thinking:  

Me? I'm blessed to live where we have both!  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

Ain't nothing like having a 17-footer around.

----------

miss9ball (12-29-2016)

----------


## Midgardian

Mermaids need neither a bath or a shower.

----------

miss9ball (12-29-2016)

----------


## Dana

> We have a few of them out here in Wy. and Colorado.


Indeed



A Clothing Optional Family Hot Spring Resort in Royal Gorge Country, Colorado. 
 A Natural Mineral Hot Spring Pool set in a Desert Oasis in the Mountains.

http://www.colorado.com/hot-springs/...eef-hot-spring

----------

MedicineBow (12-29-2016)

----------


## Dana

Depends.

----------


## Jen

Shower.
Period.
I have a jetted tub...........I tried it once about 11 years ago.
Didn't like it.

----------

MrogersNhood (12-29-2016)

----------


## NuYawka

> I spend more time fixing autocorrect mistakes than posting. I have to edit almost every post when I go back and look at them when replying.


Autocorrect sicks.

----------



----------


## Midgardian

> Depends.


If you are wearing Depends, I don't know if you get either.

Maybe a wash down?

S'pose I will find out in 40 years, if I live that long.

----------

Dana (12-31-2016)

----------


## NuYawka

> bath, without a doubt
> 
> Attachment 19295


You forgot to scrub those three dots off your leg.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> If you are wearing Depends, I don't know if you get either.
> 
> Maybe a wash down?
> 
> S'pose I will find out in 40 years, if I live that long.


Everything is fine until you start throwing your loaded diaper on the roof. I had an old great uncle like dat. He had dementia and was getting pretty mean. I thought he was hilarious but I didn't have to live or put up with him. His family finally had enough and put him in a nursing home right on the main highway. And boy, he did not want to go there and I don't blame him!

Well he would get pissed off and walk out the front door, take his loaded diaper off and fling it on top of the roof in front of non stop traffic going both ways and then mosey on over to the shoulder of the road buck naked. 

I guess they would gather him up after his escapades and wash him down, too. 


Boy. I hope I live to be old like dat!
Im gunna give some people hell and talk shit too. 

I practicing right now.

----------

Dana (12-31-2016),Midgardian (12-28-2016)

----------


## Midgardian

> Everything is fine until you start throwing your loaded diaper on the roof. I had an old great uncle like dat. He had dementia and was getting pretty mean. I thought he was hilarious but I didn't have to live or put up with him. His family finally had enough and put him in a nursing home right on the main highway. And boy, he did not want to go there and I don't blame him!
> 
> Well he would get pissed off and walk out the front door, take his loaded diaper off and fling it on top of the roof in front of non stop traffic going both ways and then mosey on over to the shoulder of the road buck naked. 
> 
> I guess they would gather him up after his escapades and wash him down, too. 
> 
> 
> Boy. I hope I live to be old like dat!
> Im gunna give some people hell and talk shit too. 
> ...


Heck, here in Aztlan, Mexican mothers throw their babies diapers in the Walmart parking lot.

It was once my job to clean it up.

----------

miss9ball (12-29-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Everything is fine until you start throwing your loaded diaper on the roof. I had an old great uncle like dat. He had dementia and was getting pretty mean. I thought he was hilarious but I didn't have to live or put up with him. His family finally had enough and put him in a nursing home right on the main highway. And boy, he did not want to go there and I don't blame him!
> 
> Well he would get pissed off and walk out the front door, take his loaded diaper off and fling it on top of the roof in front of non stop traffic going both ways and then mosey on over to the shoulder of the road buck naked. 
> 
> I guess they would gather him up after his escapades and wash him down, too. 
> 
> 
> Boy. I hope I live to be old like dat!
> Im gunna give some people hell and talk shit too. 
> ...


One time,  I was taking him home. We got to the little side street he lived on. The whole street wasn't but 100 feet long with no intersections. 

All at once, his eyes got huge and he reaches out with his left arm and pushes me back in the seat while shouting, "Stop! Stop! Stop!"  I slam on the brakes and come to a dead stop but I don't see a damn thing. 

I said, "nonk, what da hell is this(dans francais)? 

He looks me square in the eye and says, "boy, you didn't see dat squirrel?"
I said, "Mai's, ouah pop, I saw that squirrel". 

"La merde avec de ecureuil- The shit with the squirrel. Why all the commotion? Why you made me stop" , I said. 

He looked me in the eyes once again and said, "because....dat squirrel crossed right in front of you and you didn't have your nuts covered". 

I dont know know if he was joking or not by that time. He wasnt smiling when he said it. 
I still get a kick out of it 40 years later.

----------

miss9ball (12-29-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Heck, here in Aztlan, Mexican mothers throw their babies diapers in the Walmart parking lot.
> 
> It was once my job to clean it up.


Lol! Same here. You wouldn't like it here. The town is about 60% dark chocolate and 40% white chocolate. 

See, I made that politically correct.

----------

Midgardian (12-29-2016)

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

Shower.

 I take a bath / soak.... sometimes in the winter.....it opens the pores in the skin, improves vascular and muscular circulation. On those cold days when the blood vessels, muscles and skin is constricted......medically speaking - a hot soak is good for you. It could prevent medical problems, stroke, thrombosis.



  Joe :   ( Paramedic )

----------


## 2cent

> I would really like to go to a natural hot springs sometime. Like a bath but better and outside


Come on down!  We'll go on down to Hot Springs, AR.  
 :Cheers:

----------

miss9ball (12-29-2016)

----------


## 2cent

> Me too. Gotta be better than the same ole water in a hot tub. 
> If i had one (hot tub and old lady ) , only the two of us would be allowed in it. 
> I got friends like Daily bread who will want to get in after drinking a six pack of PBR and pee.


LOL!
But, you come on UP, @HawkTheSlayer, and meet @miss9ball and me in Hot Springs.  (No periscope playin' though.  We don' 'low nun dat.)

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> LOL!
> But, you come on UP, @HawkTheSlayer, and meet @miss9ball and me in Hot Springs.  (No periscope playin' though.  We don' 'low nun dat.)


Well, of course not. You have to have bubbles to play up periscope. 
No bubbles in the hot springs. We'll have to switch to "fire torpedoes".

----------


## QuaseMarco

I prefer a shower. A bath is just too much trouble.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I prefer a shower. A bath is just too much trouble.


Another tangent is:
When you shower, do you use a cloth or just the bar of soap?

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Another tangent is:
> When you shower, do you use a cloth or just the bar of soap?


Soap and back brush.

----------


## miss9ball

> Mermaids need neither a bath or a shower.


Lol!

----------

Midgardian (12-29-2016)

----------


## miss9ball

> I prefer a shower. A bath is just too much trouble.


I like a good shower with GNR blaring and an icy PBR.

Best thread eva Hawk  :Smile:

----------

MrogersNhood (12-29-2016)

----------


## miss9ball

> LOL!
> But, you come on UP, @HawkTheSlayer, and meet @miss9ball and me in Hot Springs.  (No periscope playin' though.  We don' 'low nun dat.)


This sounds amazing!! 

Yes Hawk has to keep his periscope down lol

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I like a good shower with GNR blaring and an icy PBR.
> 
> Best thread eva Hawk


Thanks. You disappeared on us after work. I figured you were chooting pool.

----------

miss9ball (12-29-2016)

----------


## Midgardian

> Thanks. You disappeared on us after work. I figured you were chooting pool.


Chooting? 

Cheating pool?

Somehow I don't think she has to do that.

----------

miss9ball (12-29-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Chooting? 
> 
> Cheating pool?
> 
> Somehow I don't think she has to do that.


You must live in a box with no windows. Always insinuating the negative. 

Choot him @miss9ball

----------

2cent (12-29-2016),miss9ball (12-29-2016),MrogersNhood (12-29-2016)

----------


## miss9ball

> Thanks. You disappeared on us after work. I figured you were chooting pool.


I was really bitchy last night. I didn't inflict myself on anyone  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  just went by Mama's, went home and got in bed with Ricky. 15 minutes in bed and he left out the window to prowl around. What a guy. I watched Shameless and fell asleep  :Smile:  pretty good show if y'all haven't seen it. I just discovered it!

I've got to choot. I'm overdue. I will go Sunday  :Smile:

----------



----------


## MrogersNhood

> You must live in a box with no windows. Always insinuating the negative. 
> 
> Choot him @miss9ball


Dat dere is about a 12-14 footer.  :Wink:

----------



----------


## miss9ball

> Chooting? 
> 
> Cheating pool?
> 
> Somehow I don't think she has to do that.


I would neva eva!!!  :Smile:  got to play an honest game

----------

Midgardian (12-29-2016)

----------


## Midgardian

> I would neva eva!!!  got to play an honest game


Hella!

----------

miss9ball (12-29-2016)

----------


## miss9ball

> Hella!


A grip.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I was really bitchy last night. I didn't inflict myself on anyone  just went by Mama's, went home and got in bed with Ricky. 15 minutes in bed and he left out the window to prowl around. What a guy. I watched Shameless and fell asleep  pretty good show if y'all haven't seen it. I just discovered it!
> 
> I've got to choot. I'm overdue. I will go Sunday


That seems to be the norm around here since the holidays. Some people need to soak in a good hot bath and relieve their stress.

----------

Madison (12-30-2016),MedicineBow (12-29-2016)

----------


## miss9ball

Dude all these people moving to the Bay keep saying they're gonna take "the" 101 or "The" 280 home. The cannot talk to me like that @Midgardian. How dare they speak so? We are above SLO for Pete's sake, what are they thinking. Le grand sigh.

----------


## miss9ball

> That seems to be the norm around here since the holidays. Some people need to soak in a good hot bath and relieve their stress.


Haha  :Smile:  you know I feel it. It's a grumpy time of year. Shoot, we're all sick, it's cold, limited day drinking because summer's over  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

It's not cool, man. Not cool. I'm not a winter person

----------


## Coolwalker

Shower or bath...I am a shower person. I can't stand sitting in dirty water. Plus you get all prune looking, wrinkly.

----------


## Midgardian

> Dude all these people moving to the Bay keep saying they're gonna take "the" 101 or "The" 280 home. The cannot talk to me like that @Midgardian. How dare they speak so? We are above SLO for Pete's sake, what are they thinking. Le grand sigh.


The mark of a southern Californian is them putting "the" before every freeway name (numbered or otherwise).

----------

miss9ball (12-29-2016)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Dude all these people moving to the Bay keep saying they're gonna take "the" 101 or "The" 280 home. The cannot talk to me like that @Midgardian. How dare they speak so? We are above SLO for Pete's sake, what are they thinking. Le grand sigh.

----------

miss9ball (12-29-2016)

----------


## miss9ball

> The mark of a southern Californian is them putting "the" before every freeway name (numbered or otherwise).


Right. You can't say that up here. It hurts me not to snarkily correct them. 

No huggies! It's NorCal

----------


## miss9ball

> 


I'll watch it at home MRN  :Smile:  I'm at work. I know it's gonna make me lol

----------


## Katzndogz

> Ever play "up periscope" in the bubble bath? 
> I know you do not have periscope but you know what I mean.


Hiding in the reeds.

Golden showers.  Now you have to take a bath, shower or both.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Hiding in the reeds.
> 
> Golden showers.  Now you have to take a bath, shower or both.


I was a competition slalom water skier when I was young but that's as far as I took water sports. I do have an occasional kink that does need to be worked out.

----------

Daily Bread (12-29-2016)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> I was a *competition slalom water skier* when I was young but that's as far as I took water sports. I do have an occasional kink that does need to be worked out.


I don't think that's a thing anymore.

When Cypress Gardens was around, sure.

----------


## Madison

> Which do you prefer and why?
> 
> i love a piping hot shower. That hot water on my face and scalp feel Great running down my back. Unfortunately, all I have is a tub. 
> 
> Some folks won't take a bath because they say they don't want to sit in dirty water. I fill the tub up with hot water relax and soak. When I start scrubbing, I pull the plug. 
> Got it timed just right. :-)



Ahhh..as you all know God that is a good thread @HawkTheSlayer
in my thread ... What are you doing at this moment
I very often talk about ...Warm Bubble Bath my favorite
animated-bath-smiley-image-0028.gif
but in summer when the weather is very warm and humid there is nothing
better than a naked shower outside in the back of the house
téléchargement (10).jpg

----------

MedicineBow (12-29-2016)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Another tangent is:
> When you shower, do you use a cloth or just the bar of soap?


I use a cloth and liquid soap.

----------


## Madison

I use horse shampoo for my hair and body

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I use a cloth and liquid soap.


If you have a desk job , just the soap will do. 
If you work in the agriculture, fisheries or refinery jobs you will definitely need a wash cloth. 
Liquid soap is a great idea because the first thing you wash is your face. The last thing is your ass. 
Now, what happens when the next person uses that bar of soap?  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Daily Bread (12-29-2016),Madison (12-29-2016)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> If you have a desk job , just the soap will do. 
> If you work in the agriculture, fisheries or refinery jobs you will definitely need a wash cloth. 
> Liquid soap is a great idea because the first thing you wash is your face. The last thing is your ass. 
> Now, what happens when the next person uses that bar of soap?


Ain't no "next people" 'round heanh.

----------


## MedicineBow

We visited the clothing optional one west of Colorado Springs....the name escapes me.




> Indeed
> 
> 
> 
> A Clothing Optional Family Hot Spring Resort in Royal Gorge Country, Colorado. 
>  A Natural Mineral Hot Spring Pool set in a Desert Oasis in the Mountains.
> 
> http://www.colorado.com/hot-springs/...eef-hot-spring

----------


## MedicineBow

There's also a nice (textiled) one in Saratoga Wy.




> Indeed
> 
> 
> 
> A Clothing Optional Family Hot Spring Resort in Royal Gorge Country, Colorado. 
>  A Natural Mineral Hot Spring Pool set in a Desert Oasis in the Mountains.
> 
> http://www.colorado.com/hot-springs/...eef-hot-spring

----------


## miss9ball

> 


OMG. That was hilarious.. Kristin Wiig's character is basically what I sounded like in high school.. back in the days we all kind of sounded like Valley girls. I guess that has kind of gone away up here, the accent. Although other people can still hear it or it comes out more if I'm relaxing or drunk I think. 

I think it's that way for everyone. My mom has lived outside Georgia for 40 years and she still has her accent but mostly at certain times. Accents don't ever really go away. However, L.A. is way worse and they do talk super slow. We notice it when we go down there. You got some surfer working at the pizza joint going "what do yooooo guuuuuys waaaaant?" It's like, dude. My fucking pizza. Sometime this year.

----------

MrogersNhood (12-29-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

> I don't think that's a thing anymore.
> Man - you remembered that ? How about Weeki Watchee ? Don't know if I spelled that right , I'm from da Bronx
> When Cypress Gardens was around, sure.

----------


## Daily Bread

> If you have a desk job , just the soap will do. 
> If you work in the agriculture, fisheries or refinery jobs you will definitely need a wash cloth. 
> Liquid soap is a great idea because the first thing you wash is your face. The last thing is your ass. 
> Now, what happens when the next person uses that bar of soap?


They get shit faced without drinking.

----------

2cent (12-30-2016)

----------


## MrogersNhood

I'm guessing you mentioned the Weeki Wachee, because I didn't. That was a thing back in the day.

----------

Daily Bread (12-29-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I'm guessing you mentioned the Weeki Wachee, because I didn't. That was a thing back in the day.


I guess nobody watches the Olympics anymore. I could prolly sell my totally laminated o'brien(no composite material) slalom ski and live good for about six months. Dat ting is worth some money. Narrow laminate too, not the later wider laminate. 

I bought an EP and a Maharajah composite and nothing could compare to an O'brien wood ski. Even the o'brien composites were inferior but composite material has come a long way since the seventies. 

I have an aluminum trek bike but always choose my carbon composite Trek for serious events.

----------


## Daily Bread

> I guess nobody watches the Olympics anymore. I could prolly sell my totally laminated o'brien(no composite material) slalom ski and live good for about six months. Dat ting is worth some money. Narrow laminate too, not the later wider laminate. 
> 
> I bought an EP and a Maharajah composite and nothing could compare to an O'brien wood ski. Even the o'brien composites were inferior but composite material has come a long way since the seventies. 
> 
> I have an aluminum trek bike but always choose my carbon composite Trek for serious events.


Sell it Hawk . We could purchase quite a bit of PBRs with that cash . Don't forget to call your good buddy to help you fill the refrigerator . :Thumbsup20:

----------



----------


## MrogersNhood

> I guess nobody watches the Olympics anymore. I could prolly sell my totally laminated o'brien(no composite material) slalom ski and live good for about six months. Dat ting is worth some money. Narrow laminate too, not the later wider laminate. 
> 
> I bought an EP and a Maharajah composite and nothing could compare to an O'brien wood ski. Even the o'brien composites were inferior but composite material has come a long way since the seventies. 
> 
> I have an aluminum trek bike but always choose my carbon composite Trek for serious events.


I had an aluminum Trek that was pretty good.
 I think it was 27" too.

It could crank OK

I really liked this white World Tour I copped for $5 better.

As far as my favorite bike goes, it was an L.L. Bean Cannondale. I put different rims and 100-lb tires on it. 

I liked that thing. I'd go riding and make it a point to pass 3 dykes in spandex every time.   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------



----------


## East of the Beast

> If you have a desk job , just the soap will do. 
> If you work in the agriculture, fisheries or refinery jobs you will definitely need a wash cloth. 
> Liquid soap is a great idea because the first thing you wash is your face. The last thing is your ass. 
> Now, what happens when the next person uses that bar of soap?


pick off the pubes and go on?.... :Dontknow:

----------


## East of the Beast

I soak in a hot epsom salts bath when I'm sick or achey ....but for good all around hygiene it's showers exclusively.Ivory liquid soap and a wash cloth.It's lightly fragrant and moisturizing.I can't stand overwhelming fragrances like AXE.Gives me a headache.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> pick off the pubes and go on?....


I always wash the soap before I use it.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Daily Bread (12-30-2016)

----------


## Dan40

> If you have a desk job , just the soap will do. 
> If you work in the agriculture, fisheries or refinery jobs you will definitely need a wash cloth. 
> Liquid soap is a great idea because the first thing you wash is your face. The last thing is your ass. 
> Now, what happens when the next person uses that bar of soap?


For many years, decades, I was on the road.  Over 100 hotel nights per year.  I always, and still do, carry my own soap in a zip lock bag.

Not for any worries about "pubes" as the hotels supplied fresh soap daily, but because the hotels supplied perfumy soap daily.

I also carry my own shampoo.  The whole dop kit.  The hotel supplied stuff is untouched where they put it when I leave.

----------


## NuYawka

> For many years, decades, I was on the road.  Over 100 hotel nights per year.  I always, and still do, carry my own soap in a zip lock bag.
> 
> Not for any worries about "pubes" as the hotels supplied fresh soap daily, but because the hotels supplied perfumy soap daily.
> 
> I also carry my own shampoo.  The whole dop kit.  The hotel supplied stuff is untouched where they put it when I leave.


Are you Axl Rose?

----------



----------


## 2cent

> They get shit faced without drinking.


 :Biglaugh:

----------

Daily Bread (12-30-2016)

----------


## Madison

That`s the right place ...lol
I`m going for a nice bubble bath and I`m watching at the same time an old movie...*Sleepless in Seattle*

Then after that I`ll put more wood to burn!

----------



----------


## Daily Bread

Another Bubble bath Madison ! 
You should start doing commercials for these guys .

Maybe I'll start watching TV again.

----------

Madison (12-30-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> For many years, decades, I was on the road.  Over 100 hotel nights per year.  I always, and still do, carry my own soap in a zip lock bag.
> 
> Not for any worries about "pubes" as the hotels supplied fresh soap daily, but because the hotels supplied perfumy soap daily.
> 
> I also carry my own shampoo.  The whole dop kit.  The hotel supplied stuff is untouched where they put it when I leave.


I would hoard those toiletries and bring them home. I love those petite vegetable oil soaps. 
Most of them are made in India.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> That`s the right place ...lol
> I`m going for a nice bubble bath and I`m watching at the same time an old movie...*Sleepless in Seattle*
> 
> Then after that I`ll put more wood to burn!


Ha! I just took my bath early tonight. 
Are you familiar with those bath "bombs' @Tay was talking about in post # 59, @Madison?

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Another Bubble bath Madison ! 
> You should start doing commercials for these guys .
> 
> Maybe I'll start watching TV again.


I missed both episodes of The Rifleman on MeTv today. 
Bummer.

----------

Daily Bread (12-30-2016),Madison (12-30-2016)

----------


## Madison

I wash myself amd shampoo my hair with ..*Mane to Tail horse shampoo*
Sometimes for my bubble bath *Natural Oatmeal Body wash* it makes a thick foam.  I don`t use a towel to wipe my body, I use my hair dryer.

When it`s summer for outside shower...I let the warm breeze dry my body!  :Smile: 




> I missed both episodes of The Rifleman on MeTv today. 
> Bummer.


 Originally Posted by *Daily Bread* 
_Another Bubble bath Madison ! 
You should start doing commercials for these guys .

Maybe I'll start watching TV again._

----------

MedicineBow (12-31-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I wash myself amd shampoo my hair with ..*Mane to Tail horse shampoo*
> Sometimes for my bubble bath *Natural Oatmeal Body wash* it makes a thick foam.  I don`t use a towel to wipe my body, I use my hair dryer.
> 
> When it`s summer for outside shower...I let the warm breeze dry my body! 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by *Daily Bread* 
> _Another Bubble bath Madison ! 
> ...


I know lots of ladies around here that use mane to tail. Some for many years. They swear by it. 
A hair dryer is a pretty neat way to dry off. Especially when it's cold and snowing. 
Just make damn sure that thing is grounded or you could get electrocuted. Hair dryers draw 1600 watts or more and the amperage will kill you dead if you are wet. 

Then vieux hawk would be very, very sad

----------

Madison (12-31-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I wash myself amd shampoo my hair with ..*Mane to Tail horse shampoo*
> Sometimes for my bubble bath *Natural Oatmeal Body wash* it makes a thick foam.  I don`t use a towel to wipe my body, I use my hair dryer.
> 
> When it`s summer for outside shower...I let the warm breeze dry my body! 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by *Daily Bread* 
> _Another Bubble bath Madison ! 
> ...


I used to fill an old sock up with oatmeal and throw it in the tub when I was drawing the hot water. Works great and very economical.

----------

Madison (12-31-2016)

----------


## Dan40

> I would hoard those toiletries and bring them home. I love those petite vegetable oil soaps. 
> Most of them are made in India.


Some weeks I'd be in 3 or 4 different hotels in the same week.

From the cold north to the hot south.  Using 3 or 4 different soaps, shampoos, etc.

NOT GOOD.

That is why I carried my own that I liked and ignored the 'freebies.'

Some times I'd bring home sculptured soaps for the wife's bathroom, but never considered using one.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Some weeks I'd be in 3 or 4 different hotels in the same week.
> 
> From the cold north to the hot south.  Using 3 or 4 different soaps, shampoos, etc.
> 
> NOT GOOD.
> 
> That is why I carried my own that I liked and ignored the 'freebies.'
> 
> Some times I'd bring home sculptured soaps for the wife's bathroom, but never considered using one.


I'll defonk with just about any soap. I still use Octagon brand lye soap for dishes and to bath in the woods. That's some old skool soap there Dan. It's about 80 cents for a large bar gets the job done and is unscented. It's hard as a rock and lasts forever. I  have some hunting buddies that pay $6-10 for a small bar of unscented "hunting soap" that lasts about three showers. 
Talk about some couyons(couillons) !!

----------

MrogersNhood (12-30-2016)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> I'll defonk with just about any soap. I still use Octagon brand lye soap for dishes and to bath in the woods. It's about 80 cents for a large bar gets the job done and is unscented. I have some hunting buddies that pay $6-10 for a small bar of unscented "hunting soap" that lasts about three showers. 
> Talk about some couyons(couillons) !!


Hey! Don't be knocking our unscented hunting soap. I have a bar and a half that's probably 15 years old.

I have a 30 yr old bar of Octagon. That's a real bar of soap.

It's unscented? Hmm.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Hey! Don't be knocking our unscented hunting soap. I have a bar and a half that's probably 15 years old.
> 
> I have a 30 yr old bar of Octagon. That's a real bar of soap.
> 
> It's unscented? Hmm.


I bought a case of octagon about 13 years ago for very little. I have about a dozen bars left. It's not the only soap I use but it is unscented(at least the ones I have) and lasts like no other soap on the market. 

I went on YouTube to see about making my own but it's more complicated than Granny cooking it by the cement pond. Measurements have to be precise and it's downright dangerous with the lye and the fumes. Then you have to let the bars cure for quite a while. I figure I'll just fork over a dollar for a bar and save the trouble.

----------

MrogersNhood (12-31-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

> I wash myself amd shampoo my hair with ..*Mane to Tail horse shampoo*
> Sometimes for my bubble bath *Natural Oatmeal Body wash* it makes a thick foam.  I don`t use a towel to wipe my body, I use my hair dryer.
> 
> When it`s summer for outside shower...I let the warm breeze dry my body! 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by *Daily Bread* 
> _Another Bubble bath Madison ! 
> ...


Do you really expect any of us guys to sleep tonight after that statement ! Come on Madison - your killing us  :Geez:

----------

NuYawka (12-31-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Do you really expect any of us guys to sleep tonight after that statement ! Come on Madison - your killing us


What I want to know is who took the pic of her showering? Must be you, cause it ain't me. I'd remember dat!

----------

Daily Bread (12-30-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

The lens fogged up , I started convulsing and dribbling ! I didn't get the picture dammit .

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> The lens fogged up , I started convulsing and dribbling ! I didn't get the picture dammit .


Up periscope?

----------

Daily Bread (12-30-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

Way up periscope

----------



----------


## Daily Bread

I'm easy . :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Daily Bread

Dam Knicks lost to New Orleans Pelicans 104- 92.

----------


## Dana

> Another tangent is:
> When you shower, do you use a cloth or just the bar of soap?



A sudsed up scrubby. Those dead skin cells need exfoliating. 

I understand males can't reach the hard to scrub spots due to muscle mass which is why they need a back brush.

----------



----------


## Rickity Plumber

> A sudsed up scrubby. Those dead skin cells need exfoliating. 
> 
> I understand males can't reach the hard to scrub spots due to muscle mass which is why they need a back brush.


I use a schrunchy, scrubby (or whatever yo call them things) to exfoliate my skin, especially around my face. My skin is smooth ass smooth! 

A woman's best friend is a hand held sprayer. I also use one, and not what you think there @Daily Bread, to use as a "bidet" if ya know what I mean. 

Since my body is a finely tuned 63 year old machine, I coincide my morning "ritual" to just before I take my morning shower. Seriously, I do not know how anyone can clean back there if they do not have a hand held sprayer or some kind of "reach around" scrub brush. 




_What really turns me off to baths is when I was a little kid. We had to take baths in the same water but at different times!!! OMG, how disgusting is that? Would you get in a bathtub in the same water after your brother or two sisters? I didn't think so. Who knows what body "remains" are left there for you to waller around in?_

----------

Daily Bread (12-31-2016),Dana (12-31-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

Thanks for thinking of me ,a bidet, and and cleaning your butt with a scrunchy while your bathing in the same sentence @Rickity Plumber . 
Like I said previously - I generally imbibe in a shower 2x a day to keep my skin soft and pliable. I use nothing but Irish spring,a new one every 3 days, as it is the favorite scent of my Lil Sicilian .
A scrungee is not used ,instead I partake with a good stiff scrubrush as it expoliates (sic) my outer layer of skin allowing the new stuff to grow , a scrub brush also feels pretty darn good and I do use a smaller version,that I also use on my gas grill, in all my nooks and crannies. My showers have become quite the item in the Bread household  . Viewings are held at 7a.m and repeated at 9pm for the paying public .

----------



----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Thanks for thinking of me ,a bidet, and and cleaning your butt with a scrunchy while your bathing in the same sentence @Rickity Plumber . 
> Like I said previously - I generally imbibe in a shower 2x a day to keep my skin soft and pliable. I use nothing but Irish spring,a new one every 3 days, as it is the favorite scent of my Lil Sicilian .
> A scrungee is not used ,instead I partake with a good stiff scrubrush as it expoliates (sic) my outer layer of skin allowing the new stuff to grow , a scrub brush also feels pretty darn good and I do use a smaller version,that I also use on my gas grill, in all my nooks and crannies. My showers have become quite the item in the Bread household  . Viewings are held at 7a.m and repeated at 9pm for the paying public .


I think I will miss that showtime @Daily Bread. 


Using the same scrub brush on your gas grille AFTER using it to exfoliate yourself is umm, well I think I will pass on the steaks. But then again, using same brush after scrapping the remnants of your grille to then exfoliate yourself would leave you "squeaky clean" I imagine.

----------

Dana (12-31-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

I drive a big car

----------


## Daily Bread

Hey @Rickity Plumber - on a serious note . You mentioned the bidet and I always wondered why it's use never made it over here . It seems to be the standard in France, Italy but for some reason it wasn't brought over here during immigration and it doesn't seem to be a marketable item in the states . 
Any thoughts ?

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I drive a big car


That is what my wife tells me when she starts . . . nevermind.

----------

Daily Bread (12-31-2016)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Hey @Rickity Plumber - on a serious note . You mentioned the bidet and I always wondered why it's use never made it over here . It seems to be the standard in France, Italy but for some reason it wasn't brought over here during immigration and it doesn't seem to be a marketable item in the states . 
> Any thoughts ?


My experience with bidets here in the states is that they are only installed on higher end properties. In a housing market where cheap is required by builders, bidets are purposely left out to keep the price low low low. That is what these builders want. So when your toilet starts acting up after a year, it is because builders have demanded cheap and that is how we contractors deal with this issue. . . install cheap ass crap. 

A normal person looking at a new home to buy sees a shiny new kitchen sink. They don't know the difference between a $29 stainless steel sink and a decent one like an Elkay for $290. When new, everything is sparkly. "Oooh, look honey, niiice". 

 Perhaps a luxury because to commoners like me, we do not give bidets a second glance. 

We need to get with the times. But I blame builders.

----------


## MrogersNhood

> A sudsed up scrubby. Those dead skin cells need exfoliating. 
> 
> I understand males can't reach the hard to scrub spots due to muscle mass which is why they need a back brush.


I used to could. Not for the past 6 years or so though.

Should stretch more  :Frown:  Now I use a washrag to fill the gap where my hands used to meet.

----------

Dana (12-31-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> A sudsed up scrubby. Those dead skin cells need exfoliating. 
> 
> I understand males can't reach the hard to scrub spots due to muscle mass which is why they need a back brush.


I think it's due to adipose tissue. Better known as an enormous gut or belly. 
We call dat a "ponse" dans francais cajun.

----------

Daily Bread (12-31-2016),Dana (12-31-2016)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> I think it's due to adipose tissue. Better known as an enormous gut or belly. 
> We call dat a "ponse" dans francais cajun.


We call that a "pooch" heanh.

----------



----------


## Daily Bread

> My experience with bidets here in the states is that they are only installed on higher end properties. In a housing market where cheap is required by builders, bidets are purposely left out to keep the price low low low. That is what these builders want. So when your toilet starts acting up after a year, it is because builders have demanded cheap and that is how we contractors deal with this issue. . . install cheap ass crap. 
> 
> A normal person looking at a new home to buy sees a shiny new kitchen sink. They don't know the difference between a $29 stainless steel sink and a decent one like an Elkay for $290. When new, everything is sparkly. "Oooh, look honey, niiice". 
> 
>  Perhaps a luxury because to commoners like me, we do not give bidets a second glance. 
> 
> We need to get with the times. But I blame builders.


 I'm into sales and marketing . Bidets are well known and I can't understand why an item like that ,particularly in our side of the globe where sanitation is a priority, didn't take off . I understand the contractor reasoning but nowadays the cost compared to the total price on a house is negligible . You don't even see the item being promoted on remodeling shows . 
There has to be a more viable reason for it not being accepted in the states . Uncomfortable feeling during use , messy operation or an unnecessary step in the process . Or maybe us Americans are just heathens . 
Gotta be a way of making a big buck on this if it's that desirable @Rickity Plumber

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I'm into sales and marketing . Bidets are well known and I can't understand why an item like that ,particularly in our side of the globe where sanitation is a priority, didn't take off . I understand the contractor reasoning but nowadays the cost compared to the total price on a house is negligible . You don't even see the item being promoted on remodeling shows . 
> There has to be a more viable reason for it not being accepted in the states . Uncomfortable feeling during use , messy operation or an unnecessary step in the process . Or maybe us Americans are just heathens . 
> Gotta be a way of making a big buck on this if it's that desirable @Rickity Plumber


Invest your money in toilet paper stock! 
If you use a bidet you still have to wipe. 
The world population is always growing so the demand will increase. 
There are billions of Hindus and Muslims that still wipe their ass with their hands. If you can get 50% of those to use toilet paper , sales will quadruple. 

Since you are into sales and marketing, I nominate you to go to Iran, Afghanistan, and Pakistan as Donald's new TP hygiene ambassador and convert the non-wipers. 

It  will not be an easy job, my friend. 
The first obstacle you will encounter will be the attitude amongst the locals that they don't "roll" that way.

----------

Daily Bread (12-31-2016)

----------


## Madison

I bought 4 bathroom items when I bought my old house. I wanted to have a bathroom in my bedroom bcuz it`s big anough
In the 4 items in a CLEARANCE SALE  there was a bidet  :Smile:  I was wondering WTF
After few years I used it just to sit in, soak and wash my ass LOL
That`s great when you don`t feel for a whole warm bubble bath soak in the bathub

----------

Daily Bread (12-31-2016),Dana (12-31-2016),MedicineBow (12-31-2016),Rickity Plumber (12-31-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

I was thinking about that Hawk but because of the tree huggers I believe that the paper industry may be coming to an end . So I am in the process off developing a previously marketed piece of technology to be used in the privacy of one's toilet auspices. 

This is me in my younger days .
It's reusable after ringing it out and can also wipe up milk spills in an emergency .

This is me after I was caught doing a " on site " demonstration with a wife of some husband that couldn't take a joke .

----------

Dana (12-31-2016)

----------


## Madison

SAM_7088-BIDET TO SOAK YOUR ASS.jpg

It`s Made in Italy by the  TENAX Co.

----------

Daily Bread (12-31-2016)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I'm into sales and marketing . Bidets are well known and I can't understand why an item like that ,particularly in our side of the globe where sanitation is a priority, didn't take off . I understand the contractor reasoning but nowadays the cost compared to the total price on a house is negligible . You don't even see the item being promoted on remodeling shows . 
> There has to be a more viable reason for it not being accepted in the states . Uncomfortable feeling during use , messy operation or an unnecessary step in the process . Or maybe us Americans are just heathens . 
> Gotta be a way of making a big buck on this if it's that desirable @Rickity Plumber


To retrofit one into existing plumbing is difficult, at least in Florida where concrete slab floors are the norm. I certainly would install one in my home if I had a basement or at least an easy way to add a small drain. Those things just have an 1 1/4" waste like a bathroom sink. Nothing large like a toilet at all. And of course a hot and a cold line.

----------

MedicineBow (12-31-2016)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I bought 4 bathroom items when I bought my old house. I wanted to have a bathroom in my bedroom bcuz it`s big anough
> In the 4 items in a CLEARANCE SALE  there was a bidet  I was wondering WTF
> After few years I used it just to sit in, soak and wash my ass LOL
> That`s great when you don`t feel for a whole warm bubble bath soak in the bathub


Yes, Thanks for sharing @Madison. I can see you you sitting there now, oh yeah . . .

----------

Madison (12-31-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> SAM_7088-BIDET TO SOAK YOUR ASS.jpg
> 
> It`s Made in Italy by the  TENAX Co.


So how does that work? Do you just walk up to it and sit on it like you walk up to a toilet and sit on it backwards. When we were little tots that how we used to pee, sitting on the toilet backwards. 

The reason I ask is , if you sit on it like a regular toilet, all the knobs are behind you!! Seems like that would make it hard to turn on and off in a timely fashion. That could be dangerous for a man! Too much water pressure two inches off could neuter a man. 

Seems like some foot controls would work better.

----------


## Daily Bread

Hey Hawk -I've got this show on Discovery Channel called "The Killing Fields" . A true story that takes place down by you at one of the parishes . The is detective is determined to find this girls killer  after 20 years . Great show ,I've been following it since the first show . I'm just wondering if you know about it and if they ever get the killer ?

----------



----------


## Madison

> Yes, Thanks for sharing @Madison. I can see you you sitting there now, oh yeah . . .


Ok it`s maybe too much information ..LOL
animated-bath-smiley-image-0022.jpg

----------

Daily Bread (12-31-2016),Dana (12-31-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Hey Hawk -I've got this show on Discovery Channel called "The Killing Fields" . A true story that takes place down by you at one of the parishes . The is detective is determined to find this girls killer  after 20 years . Great show ,I've been following it since the first show . I'm just wondering if you know about it and if they ever get the killer ?


Never seen it but I'm familiar with it.

----------


## Daily Bread

> To retrofit one into existing plumbing is difficult, at least in Florida where concrete slab floors are the norm. I certainly would install one in my home if I had a basement or at least an easy way to add a small drain. Those things just have an 1 1/4" waste like a bathroom sink. Nothing large like a toilet at all. And of course a hot and a cold line.


Hot and Cold variations !
You mean it can be used to make hot cocoa or instant coffee in an emergency ? 
Most of the homes in the NE have basements but they still don't have bidets - the interest doesn't seem to be there .

----------

Rickity Plumber (12-31-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

> Attachment 19383
> 
> It`s Made in Italy by the  TENAX Co.


SAM_7088-BIDET TO SOAK YOUR ASS.jpg
That thing looks dangerous . Maybe that's why we don't have many of them . There's gotta be a better way . Think of something Rickety - there's got to be a wide open money making opportunity in this thing .

----------


## Daily Bread

Might as well just use a pressure washer if your gonna like pain that much .

----------


## Dan40

> SAM_7088-BIDET TO SOAK YOUR ASS.jpg
> That thing looks dangerous . Maybe that's why we don't have many of them . There's gotta be a better way . Think of something Rickety - there's got to be a wide open money making opportunity in this thing .


I've used bidets in Europe, worth considering.

Toilets in Germany used to be made with a shelf like ledge in the bowl.  The flush was powerful as it had to move your "business" off the shelf.  Don't know what the idea behind the shelf.  But being loaded up with bier, sausages, and large white radishes, the toilets worked fine.  Or I did.

----------

Daily Bread (12-31-2016)

----------


## East of the Beast

nothing like a clean bum

----------

Madison (12-31-2016)

----------


## Dan40

> nothing like a clean bum


Racing stripes look good on cars-----------only.

----------

East of the Beast (12-31-2016),Madison (12-31-2016)

----------


## Dan40

Meeting some other people for an early dinner.

Must shower.  Bye.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Meeting some other people for an early dinner.
> 
> Must shower.  Bye.


_ Originally Posted by East of the Beast 
nothing like a clean bum

_

Racing stripes look good on cars-----------only.
Black or brown boxers solve that. 
If you wear white briefs, you automatically use Clorox.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Ok it`s maybe too much information ..LOL
> Attachment 19388


No, no. Not enough detail! Please continue . . .

----------


## Dana

> I use a schrunchy, scrubby (or whatever yo call them things) to exfoliate my skin, especially around my face. My skin is smooth ass smooth! 
> 
> A woman's best friend is a hand held sprayer. I also use one, and not what you think there @Daily Bread, to use as a "bidet" if ya know what I mean. 
> 
> Since my body is a finely tuned 63 year old machine, I coincide my morning "ritual" to just before I take my morning shower. Seriously, I do not know how anyone can clean back there if they do not have a hand held sprayer or some kind of "reach around" scrub brush. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _What really turns me off to baths is when I was a little kid. We had to take baths in the same water but at different times!!! OMG, how disgusting is that? Would you get in a bathtub in the same water after your brother or two sisters? I didn't think so. Who knows what body "remains" are left there for you to waller around in?_


errrrrrrrrr Thanks for the visual!!

Wasn't going to share how I rinse.   :Wink:

----------


## Dana

> Hey @Rickity Plumber - on a serious note . You mentioned the bidet and I always wondered why it's use never made it over here . It seems to be the standard in France, Italy but for some reason it wasn't brought over here during immigration and it doesn't seem to be a marketable item in the states . 
> Any thoughts ?





> My experience with bidets here in the states is that they are only installed on higher end properties. In a housing market where cheap is required by builders, bidets are purposely left out to keep the price low low low. That is what these builders want. So when your toilet starts acting up after a year, it is because builders have demanded cheap and that is how we contractors deal with this issue. . . install cheap ass crap. 
> 
> A normal person looking at a new home to buy sees a shiny new kitchen sink. They don't know the difference between a $29 stainless steel sink and a decent one like an Elkay for $290. When new, everything is sparkly. "Oooh, look honey, niiice". 
> 
>  Perhaps a luxury because to commoners like me, we do not give bidets a second glance. 
> 
> We need to get with the times. But I blame builders.



For building new homes  for migrants  in America during the 40's without bidets?  
Living quarters had to go up fast!


If so, I'd say bidets weren't a common plumbing item for purchase.

----------

Rickity Plumber (12-31-2016)

----------


## Dana

> I'm into sales and marketing . Bidets are well known and I can't understand why an item like that ,particularly in our side of the globe where sanitation is a priority, didn't take off . I understand the contractor reasoning but nowadays the cost compared to the total price on a house is negligible . You don't even see the item being promoted on remodeling shows . 
> There has to be a more viable reason for it not being accepted in the states . Uncomfortable feeling during use , messy operation or an unnecessary step in the process . Or maybe us Americans are just heathens . 
> Gotta be a way of making a big buck on this if it's that desirable @Rickity Plumber


Cause we remember how purty the French smell?

----------

Daily Bread (12-31-2016)

----------


## MedicineBow

One of my FL homes has one.




> To retrofit one into existing plumbing is difficult, at least in Florida where concrete slab floors are the norm. I certainly would install one in my home if I had a basement or at least an easy way to add a small drain. Those things just have an 1 1/4" waste like a bathroom sink. Nothing large like a toilet at all. And of course a hot and a cold line.

----------


## MrogersNhood

> So how does that work? Do you just walk up to it and sit on it like you walk up to a toilet and sit on it backwards. When we were little tots that how we used to pee, sitting on the toilet backwards. 
> 
> The reason I ask is , if you sit on it like a regular toilet, all the knobs are behind you!! Seems like that would make it hard to turn on and off in a timely fashion. That could be dangerous for a man! Too much water pressure two inches off could neuter a man. 
> 
> Seems like some foot controls would work better.


I don't know,why is my tongue burning? 
But I like the 100 yr-old style handles.

----------


## Dana

> We visited the clothing optional one west of Colorado Springs....the name escapes me.


Manitou Springs???

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> errrrrrrrrr Thanks for the visual!!
> 
> Wasn't going to share how I rinse.


You're welcome!

----------

Dana (12-31-2016)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> One of my FL homes has one.


"One" of my FL homes? Whadda got, Kardashian bucks?   :Smiley ROFLMAO: 
you must live in a million dollar palace.

----------

Dana (12-31-2016)

----------


## Dana

> Attachment 19383
> 
> It`s Made in Italy by the  TENAX Co.







http://www.wikihow.com/Use-a-Bidet



Includes how to pictures  :Smile:

----------

Daily Bread (12-31-2016),MedicineBow (12-31-2016)

----------


## MedicineBow

It's called Desert Reef Hot Springs now.




> Manitou Springs???

----------

Dana (12-31-2016)

----------


## MedicineBow

It is nice.....just not that nice. However, a block or so away I can find them.




> "One" of my FL homes? Whadda got, Kardashian bucks?  
> you must live in a million dollar palace.

----------


## Daily Bread

Sounds like the annual Forum partee is gonna be at Medicines house .

----------

MedicineBow (12-31-2016)

----------


## MedicineBow

Just make sure to clean up when you are done. I'm back out west again. There are some pretty crazy parties at our development in FL.




> Sounds like the annual Forum partee is gonna be at Medicines house .

----------


## Dana

> It's called Desert Reef Hot Springs now.


You posted west of Co Springs and I was trying to figure out which city you were referring to.

Desert Reef is in Florence - referenced in post #74

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Sounds like the annual Forum partee is gonna be at Medicines house .


I will bring the Cheetos.

----------

Daily Bread (01-02-2017)

----------


## MedicineBow

Ah...OK. I didn't click on the link....sorry.

It's a shame its so far away. There is a clothing optional place nearby, Mt. Air Ranch....but it isn't a natural hot spring.




> You posted west of Co Springs and I was trying to figure out which city you were referring to.
> 
> Desert Reef is in Florence - referenced in post #74

----------


## Madison

> So how does that work? Do you just walk up to it and sit on it like you walk up to a toilet and sit on it backwards. When we were little tots that how we used to pee, sitting on the toilet backwards. 
> 
> The reason I ask is , if you sit on it like a regular toilet, all the knobs are behind you!! Seems like that would make it hard to turn on and off in a timely fashion. That could be dangerous for a man! Too much water pressure two inches off could neuter a man. 
> 
> Seems like some foot controls would work better.


No. You just do like in a bathub. Fill it half with warm water and soap you like, then sit your ass in the water, let your ass soak then empty it, and wipe yourself just like after a bath. Easy.


You also can sit on a chair and put your feet in the bidet let it soak, wash then wipe with a towel when your finish. LOL Simple isn`t?  

Multi tasks .  :Smile:

----------

Rickity Plumber (01-03-2017)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> No. You just do like in a bathub. Fill it half with warm water and soap you like, then sit your ass in the water, let your ass soak then empty it, and wipe yourself just like after a bath. Easy.
> 
> 
> You also can sit on a chair and put your feet in the bidet let it soak, wash then wipe with a towel when your finish. LOL Simple isn`t?  
> 
> Multi tasks .


But not at the same time or you'll have a foot up your ass!

----------


## Madison

> But not at the same time or you'll have a foot up your ass!


LOL funny...no for sure! LOL

----------


## Madison

In winter I really love the have a nice hot warm foamy bath to warm me up.
Fuck it`s cold...the winter is just starting!

----------

Rita Marley (11-21-2018)

----------


## Dan40

> No. You just do like in a bathub. Fill it half with warm water and soap you like, then sit your ass in the water, let your ass soak then empty it, and wipe yourself just like after a bath. Easy.
> 
> 
> You also can sit on a chair and put your feet in the bidet let it soak, wash then wipe with a towel when your finish. LOL Simple isn`t?  
> 
> Multi tasks .


You are confused----------------

or I am confused.

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Madison (01-03-2017)

----------


## Analysis247

Man when it's winter, hard to get in the shower as often as I want!

----------


## Madison

I just had a warm bath it`s good for my winter arthrosis  :Smile:

----------


## Dawsonn

I love taking bath but don't have much for it. Besides, I don't like washing my head during a bath, the shampoo I've found in this article suddenly smells stronger in a bathtub.

----------


## ruthless terrier

extreme hot shower on my neck and shoulders  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> I love taking bath but don't have much for it. Besides, I don't like washing my head during a bath, the shampoo I've found in this article suddenly smells stronger in a bathtub.


 :Sign7:

----------


## Trinnity

:Sofa:

----------


## Dan40

> Blowing ballast is fun. Just don't have lit candle nearby.....


Then there were the gay guys in the hot tub when cum floated to the surface.

"All right, who farted?" said one,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

UGH

----------


## sargentodiaz

> Which do you prefer and why?
> 
> i love a piping hot shower. That hot water on my face and scalp feel Great running down my back. Unfortunately, all I have is a tub. 
> 
> Some folks won't take a bath because they say they don't want to sit in dirty water. I fill the tub up with hot water relax and soak. When I start scrubbing, I pull the plug. 
> Got it timed just right. :-)


*
They have special fixtures that will attach to the faucet of your tub to be able for you to shower. Check out Lowe's or Home Depot.

I have a tub I can't use and would love to be able to soak in it.*

----------

Madison (11-23-2018)

----------


## Coolwalker

Shower...I hate sitting in dirty water.

----------

Kodiak (11-23-2018),Kris P Bacon (11-21-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

I now have a shower!  :Danceshout:

----------

Madison (11-23-2018)

----------


## sargentodiaz

> I now have a shower!


*
How?*

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> *
> How?*


Bought a new place with a shower.
It was an expensive shower.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Kris P Bacon (11-23-2018),Madison (11-23-2018)

----------


## Kodiak

I haven't taken a bath in a tub since I was a little kid, although we have two tubs in the house.   I have always had and prefer a shower instead of sitting in soapy, dirty water.   But I do wish we had a stall shower instead of the ones in the tub.

----------


## Madison

In 2018 people don`t get dirty unless you work on a farm 
or construction..then yes, I myself enjoy an outside shower in summer

In summer when it`s really hot warm humid ...you sweat
but it`s not dirt I still love a shower outside so nice to feel the breeze and water on your body

But in the case you really are dirty = shower is better
(I don`t mean only normal sweat) if it`s only normal sweat
a bath is fine you won`t really soak in dirt like a pig in mud 
 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

In winter I love my 30 minutes relaxing foamy hot bath  :Smiley20:

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> In 2018 people don`t get dirty unless you work on a farm 
> or construction..then yes, I myself enjoy an outside shower in summer
> 
> In summer when it`s really hot warm humid ...you sweat
> but it`s not dirt I still love a shower outside so nice to feel the breeze and water on your body
> 
> But in the case you really are dirty = shower is better
> (I don`t mean only normal sweat) if it`s only normal sweat
> a bath is fine you won`t really soak in dirt like a pig in mud 
> ...


I enjoyed my hot bubble bath with you last night. 
Then, i woke up.  :Sad20:

----------

Madison (11-24-2018),NuYawka (11-24-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> In 2018 people don`t get dirty unless you work on a farm 
> or construction..then yes, I myself enjoy an outside shower in summer
> 
> In summer when it`s really hot warm humid ...you sweat
> but it`s not dirt I still love a shower outside so nice to feel the breeze and water on your body
> 
> But in the case you really are dirty = shower is better
> (I don`t mean only normal sweat) if it`s only normal sweat
> a bath is fine you won`t really soak in dirt like a pig in mud 
> ...


When i was in college I just showered with a bar of soap. That doesn't cut it when you are working outdoors or in a plant. I have to use a washcloth to really get clean. 
Just got out of the woods.Going shower now.  You will be happy to know I didn't see any deer. That damn neighbors came with two tractors and two fertilizer hoppers at 4pm to fertilize the ryegrass and didn't finish till almost dark. 
They either ran everything off of made them lock up till the moon shines.

----------

Madison (11-24-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

A dip in the peace river and a handful of the gritty sand seen here. Here is that guy that follows me when the sun is out! P1010061.JPG

----------

Madison (11-24-2018)

----------


## NuYawka

> I enjoyed my hot bubble bath with you last night. 
> Then, i woke up.


LOL, I've noticed that at least 73%  of @Madison 's TOTAL posts are always about showering and bathing!

This CANNOT be by accident, lol.

----------

Kris P Bacon (11-24-2018)

----------


## OldSchool

> LOL, I've noticed that at least 73%  of @Madison 's TOTAL posts are always about showering and bathing!
> 
> This CANNOT be by accident, lol.


You percentage rating may be a bit skewed, but,... well..... I figure she's as human as the rest of us. And clean.  :Smiley20:

----------

Kris P Bacon (11-24-2018),Madison (11-24-2018),NuYawka (11-24-2018)

----------

